# How to drill through brick?



## JohnHardy (Feb 23, 2009)

I want to add a hose bib water outlet to an outside brick wall. I need to drill a 1/2 inch hole straight through the brick (or a 1 inch hole if I go with a freezeproof outlet).  What is the best way to drill the brick: straight through the center of a brick, or try to blast through a mortar joint?  What size or type of drill and bit should I use? There is 15 feet of brick wall above the outlet location; not sure how this affects the weight bearing.

I'm fine with the plumbing, I've just never drilled through a brick wall. It is brick sheathing only, it's one brick thick attached to 2x4 stud wall. Thanks in advance for any advice...John Hardy.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Feb 24, 2009)

use a 1/2" drill ( a REAL 1/2" drill which turns at 550rpm ) & rent a diamond tipp'd core drill bit,,, you could also use a hammer drill w/carbide-tipp'd bit but may damage adjoinint &/or adjacent brick's solidarity & mortar adhesion,,, brick sheathing's only 1/4" thin-brick, brick facing's 1 solid brick thickness to me.

ps - neither will prompt your wall to fall down


----------



## JohnHardy (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you, YIC.  
I do indeed have brick facing; thanks for the explanation. I read about the bad effects of hammer drills on brick while reading other threads so I won't do that

Should I try to drill straight thru the center of a brick or try to go through a mortar junction? It seems like if I go through a junction, the bit is going to snag and get ugly in a hurry. I'm thinking I should center it on a brick and go with steady pressure until it finally bores through. Do you need any water in the hole for cooling of the bit? Thanks!


----------

